# Huawei E220 HSDPA Modem / E270 HSDPA/

## eoika1782

Hi all,

i have a usb mobile device huawei E220, and i have been trying to configure it following this website:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Huawei_E220

the hardware has been succesfully recognized, but i am not sure about the configuration of the file wvdial.conf, because i can't manage to connect to internet.

my provider is orange (i live in the uk) and i wrote in that file

```
 [Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Baud = 230400

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ISDN = 0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Phone = *99#

Username = internet

Password = orange

Stupid Mode = 1

Carrier Check = no 

Init3 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet"

```

the error message is:

```

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Sending: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet"

AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet"

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT*99#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT*99#

CONNECT

--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.

--> Starting pppd at Mon Oct 12 19:06:18 2009

--> Pid of pppd: 26733

--> Using interface ppp0

--> pppd: [18][7f]

--> pppd: [18][7f]

--> pppd: [18][7f]

--> pppd: [18][7f]

--> pppd: [18][7f]

--> pppd: [18][7f]

--> Disconnecting at Mon Oct 12 19:06:19 2009

--> The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)

--> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.

--> Try again and look into /var/log/messages and the wvdial and pppd man pages for more information.

--> Auto Reconnect will be attempted in 5 seconds

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Sending: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet"

AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet"

OK

--> Modem initialized.

```

any idea about why it doesn't work?

thanks all

----------

## bjlockie

I would ask your ISP what they see on their end.

PPP is not connecting.

I would think wrong userid/password but I'm guessing.

----------

## eoika1782

i called orange to ask for id/passwd but they told me they don't have it. probably in the automatic windows configuration included inside the usb device there's a tool to set it..

----------

## eoika1782

problem solved with the following wvdial.conf

```

[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Baud = 230400

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ISDN = 0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Phone = *99#

Username = A

Password = B

Stupid Mode = yes

Init3 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","orangeinternet"

Carrier Check = no

```

----------

